# Banging and sprinkler heads pop up and down.



## egruber (3 mo ago)

If I run any zone of my system in the early morning, the pipes knock continuously and the sprinkler heads jump up and down. It’s so severe I have to shut it off. If I run it a few hours later, it’s fine. And it’s fine any other time. Just not early morning. And this just started a week or so ago. Issue is the same with sprinkler zones as well as drip zone

I checked the water pressure and it’s 65-70 at any given time. The pressure isn’t really lower in the morning and we have a regulator on it. We have a febco 765 backflow and I swapped out all the internal parts with new ones and no difference. If it was a low pressure issue, wouldn’t the heads just not pop up properly?
I’ve consulted a plumber and a landscape guy and everyone is stumped. I hope someone here can help.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

Are you on city water, or well water?
Sounds like air might be getting in your system somehow.


----------



## egruber (3 mo ago)

Turns out to be the irrigation controller box. As the circuits age, they don’t generate enough juice to keep the valves open. I replaced it and now it’s fine.


----------

